

Are you keeping your product team focused and data driven? - patothon
http://blog.experiments.io/post/54424766279/are-you-keeping-your-product-team-focused-and-data-drive

======
beg
It's hard to align Marketing, Sales and Product team around common goals.

~~~
patothon
that's why I think you should have missions for each member, with a common
goal for the team.

------
patothon
Simple process, but efficient for me to start.

